# Why do you turn Acrylic/pr



## jskeen (Dec 10, 2007)

My first poll, so I hope this works ok.  

For those of you who cast or buy and turn plastic pens, do you do it;


----------



## rherrell (Dec 11, 2007)

Because it's there!


----------



## leehljp (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> Because it's there!


LOL, That was EXACTLY my thoughts as I saw the title and before I saw your answer!



When I do turn it, it is because it is the color and design that I want in the next pen.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 11, 2007)

My answer is in case someone who prefers plastic stops by.  So far, that has been a rare occasion.

My answer is also so I can live within 50 miles of Ed Brown and still sell pens.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> My answer is in case someone who prefers plastic stops by.  So far, that has been a rare occasion.
> 
> My answer is also so I can live within 50 miles of Ed Brown and still sell pens.



<center>And this has lead to a very PEACEFUL co-existence!!!!</center>

You missed my answer in your poll.  I started turning plastic because I was in shows with Dick Sing - at the time, the master of penturning and a WOOD-only turner.  Seemed that turning plastic would let us peacefully co-exist.  

Since then, I have become adept at plastics and have grown to enjoy turning them and they SELL very well for ME.   I still turn some wood pens, but usually only "high-end".  If I'm going to put that much time in a finish, I expect to be paid handsomely (and I am).

Plastics, on the other hand, start at $17. and go to $400. (next year this figure will be higher).

There's margin in plastic and they are much more affordable than their "snow-capped" brothers.

FWIW


----------



## bradbn4 (Dec 11, 2007)

I guess I like the easy finish and shine of the plastic body - it seems to keep it's shine longer.

Some pen models seem to work better with plastic than wood - others seem to call out for wood vs plastic.  

Bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 11, 2007)

Because the ladies like it and I like the ladies.


----------



## mdburn_em (Dec 29, 2007)

It's so much easier to get a good finish, it's also sooo much quicker and then some people just like the blanks.


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 29, 2007)

I started with wood over 20 years ago and still turn wood, but only unique and exotic, as the market is flooded with plain walnut, maple and oak pens that drive the prices down and force you to differentiate through higher quality wood, kits and execution.

I ventured into plastic a few years ago and find that I like it for a number of reasons:

1. I can control the dimensions better when turning and sanding ( I use a skew to shear cut the barrrels... I never, ever, scrape plastics.)

2. I sand through 12000 MM and buff at a fairly high speed and get a glass finish that I cannot replicate with wood without many hours of effort. 

3. This finish appeals to almost everyone. The only negative comments will be that they don't like a particular color combination (which I cannot control in commercial plastics), but never about the finish.

4. I can be more creative in casting resins than I can ever be with wood. Again, being unique to differentiate yourself from the crowd.

Good question!


----------



## stevers (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuperDave_
> 
> I started with wood over 20 years ago and still turn wood, but only unique and exotic, as the market is flooded with plain walnut, maple and oak pens that drive the prices down and force you to differentiate through higher quality wood, kits and execution.
> 
> ...



Dave nailed almost everything on the head. I also love the colors available, and creatable. The finish is hard to beat, not to mention easy. And it allows us to be so much more creative. I turn about 80 percent plastic.
Oh, and I have only been turning for a couple of years.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 2, 2008)

I turn plastic because I made mistake of taking the wife to WoodCraft and she picked out about 30 blanks and said "these will make great pens"... plus she paid for them.

And since I learned a little trick from Ed, plastics aren't all that hard to turn.


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one.  When I first started turning acrylics (plastic just sounds too cheap) I thought it wouldn't be nearly as interesting as wood.  When I saw the finish I could achieve with some simple MM pads, I was sold!  I still turn both acrylic and wood but I have to say I prefer the acrylic.

John


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 16, 2008)

Other hobbies gave me quite a pit of experience with PR/acrylic, so I already know how to make some really cool blanks with it.  Plus, I enjoy creating something cool out of nothing, which is what making your own PR/acrylic blank is, versus merely uncovering the beauty that is already in a wood blank.

A bonus is the fact that my wife likes to occasionally turn a PR/acrylic blank.  A bonus to making our own is that we don't cry as hard when one blows up.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 16, 2008)

Somebodies got to do it.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 16, 2008)

I love it for the colors and the finish.  I'm including Corian, as it turns and finishs very well and sells...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

I, do because I can. that's what I tell people when they ask why I make a pen at all also. I am beginning to prefer Acrylic to wood in a lot of ways. Consistancy in color and pattern, stability, and better quality in some cases. I still make tons of wood pens though.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 16, 2008)

I like the variety between woods and acrylics. I'm really excited by so called "waste wood" and can't wait to try it.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 16, 2008)

Why turn Arcylic? Simple. Because they won't turn themselves! 

What'd I win?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 18, 2008)

Your question is unclear. Please explain: what kind of tree does this stuff grow on?


----------



## jskeen (Jan 18, 2008)

Frank;  From the answers I got so far on this poll, the acrylic blanks must come from the "womenmust liketobuyus" tree.


----------



## R2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I  love the smell of hot shavings.[}]


----------



## marionquill (Jan 27, 2008)

I prefer to turn wood but women go straight for the acrylics - guys go straigth to the cocobolo fountain pens or the dyed corncob cigar pens before looking at all the others.  So i guess the answer is - because women buy acrylics and guys tend to have get approval from momma to buy a pen which equates to "no sale" much of the time.


----------



## Hosspen (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll go ahead and say it:  It's all about termite control in the shop Plus I'm thinking it's  a petroleum based product and we all know how those oil companies need the money.[)]


----------

